# Flapper question?



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I know it seem's elementary but I was wondering what types of flappers you guys use.

I have always had good success with Coast or Korky.

I recently had to go back 3 times to a customers because none of the flappers are holding up. I replaced the douglas valve on my first visit. Everything else is working properly.

Their understanding but its getting embarrassing. :wallbash:

Any suggestions?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Coast Foundry or Wolverine Brass have pretty good flappers.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I use fluidmaster or korky and have never had a problem.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Wolverine orange.

For Kohler always OEM.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Coast


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I use Korky red flappers 90% of the time. NEVER on a Kohler though. Like Biz said, always use their stuff. It's really not a big deal though since there's only 34,729 different Kohler flappers. :glare:







Paul


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Korky red or fluidmaster adjustable


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> I use Korky red flappers 90% of the time. NEVER on a Kohler though. Like Biz said, always use their stuff. It's really not a big deal though since there's only 34,729 different Kohler flappers. :glare:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and counting....


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

5 coast, 5 american standard, 2 mansfield, and 15 kohler. That's my flapper stock


----------



## alcolloms (Feb 1, 2012)

I have used a couple of the Sharky yellow flappers and they seem to be ok.
Stopped one from running that a Korky wouldn't


----------



## alcolloms (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry the sharky yellow came from Hodesco


----------



## alcolloms (Feb 1, 2012)

Has anybody had this problem with a Kohler Niedecken rebuild andI have rebuilt a lot of these over the years. I replaced everything in it which I normally do but I can't seem to get anything but lukewarm water out of it. It was fine before rebuild. I have tried changing regulating screw but no help. Any suggestions?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

89plumbum said:


> I know it seem's elementary but I was wondering what types of flappers you guys use.
> 
> I have always had good success with Coast or Korky.
> 
> ...


Question is the valve a angled type? If it is you need a flapper that will work on a angled valve. *Black Jack by PlumBest {Old Creed} would be my choice.*


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Question is the valve a angled type? If it is you need a flapper that will work on a angled valve. *Black Jack by PlumBest {Old Creed} would be my choice.*



Yes Bill, it is angled. I tried to find the black jack but cant seem to locate it. Do you have a picture or link?

The last time I went back I did reposition the valve and they havent called yet, so I hope that took care of it. We'll see?

Thanks guys for all your input!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

alcolloms said:


> Has anybody had this problem with a Kohler Niedecken rebuild andI have rebuilt a lot of these over the years. I replaced everything in it which I normally do but I can't seem to get anything but lukewarm water out of it. It was fine before rebuild. I have tried changing regulating screw but no help. Any suggestions?


Try an intro then you might want to start a thread of your own on this subject...:whistling2:

Niedecken valves are fun... :laughing:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Niedecken valves are fun... :laughing:


Or an unbelievable pain in the arse, depending on your perspective, of course.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

*I feel another geezer moment coming on..*

The A/S #6 flush valve, simple, effective.


----------



## AndrewTheScot (Feb 2, 2012)

The yellow ones from Hodes and the Orange ones from Wolverine both started deforming where they would hang up on the flush valve. We use Gator Skins from Plumb Master now and they are holding up well.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Since our city switched to a chlorine/amonia (choramination???) water treatment system a few years ago I've been using the yellow Master Plumber "Hornet" flappers almost exclusively. Any silicone rubber type seems to work fine as long as the chains aren't metallic.
Khoeller is always OEM... just ain't worth the effort to make them work with an off-the-shelf flapper. I mean, it's just a tank flapper, right?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Miguel said:


> Since our city switched to a chlorine/amonia (choramination???) water treatment system a few years ago I've been using the yellow Master Plumber "Hornet" flappers almost exclusively. Any silicone rubber type seems to work fine as long as the chains aren't metallic.
> Khoeller is always OEM... just ain't worth the effort to make them work with an off-the-shelf flapper. I mean, it's just a tank flapper, right?


Chlorine and amonia=Clorimines- a very potent disinfectant. About the only way to remove it from the water is catalytic carbon.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

For such a common repair I find toilets to be the biggest PITA. People just assume that a flapper is a flapper and can sometimes be a bit pissy when it takes more than 3 sec. to fix or if you need to order a certain flapper. One flapper I have had good luck with for general purpose is the Frugal Flapper. It has a cone on the bottom with holes that can be adjusted to stay off the seat for longer or shorter times. I think the toilets I have the most problem with are American Standard


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

coast


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

For Kohler,it's always OEM.

I always carry the "Gatorskin" flappers from Plumbmaster and the 502 adjustable flapper from Fluidmaster.

I also carry assorted to balls and all sizes of lower lift rods, upper lift rods, eljer touchflush rebuild kits, American standard tiltflush actuators and a Mansfield flush valve.


----------



## 1plumb4uall (Jan 6, 2010)

I was a true blue korkey man but i have much better luck with Coast blue flappers.


----------

